# Who here does not change their car oil every 3000-5000 miles?



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

I know that cars like Toyota or Honda can have their engine last about 250,000 miles if their oil is changed every 3000 miles..Did I do it before? My Honda had 257,000 miles on it..I know many car owners do not know the importance of oil changes..They run their car forever without an oil change..This would lead to early engine failure and then the car is going to the junk yard...

That is my concern about buying a used car. Most owners dont change their oil or know the importance of it..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, 3,000 miles per oil change is ludacris and crazy and foolish and a waste...even with the cheapest oil in the most ferocious engine...5,000 is where you should START considering an oil change, 7500 is good maintinance, and 10,000 is acceptable. who told you that 3,000 miles is standard??? that's right, the people who want to SELL you oil...sh*t mobil 1 could probably take a car 15,000 miles with no ill effects.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

To the contrary, the qualities of oil break down after time. I don't know about 7500 - 10000 miles, but I would say 4-5000 would be acceptable. I wouldn't buy anything this guy ^ has for sale. LOL! Most of the new cars in the owners manuals say 4000 miles, some more.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

fishguy1313 said:


> To the contrary, the qualities of oil break down after time. I don't know about 7500 - 10000 miles, but I would say 4-5000 would be acceptable. I wouldn't buy anything this guy ^ has for sale. LOL! *Most of the new cars in the owners manuals say 4000 miles, some more.*


Cause they want to sell you a new car....

Every 3000 is when I do mine, and all my mechanic friends do the same...

It's worth the piece of mind and oil isn't that expensive...

I get mine done in 10-15 minutes for $15-20

I also drive about 80 miles a day in NYC traffic which is even more reason!!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

I feel bad everytime my 3000 is up. I get the oil changed as soon as I can.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude, 3,000 miles per oil change is ludacris and crazy and foolish and a waste...even with the cheapest oil in the most ferocious engine...5,000 is where you should START considering an oil change, 7500 is good maintinance, and 10,000 is acceptable. who told you that 3,000 miles is standard??? that's right, the people who want to SELL you oil...sh*t mobil 1 could probably take a car 15,000 miles with no ill effects.


My honda lasted 257,000..It could have lasted more miles except my dad drove it 200 miles with the engine overheating when the radiator was shot..

Yes, you see, if you were selling a car and you told me this, I would pass ...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i do it every 3 months


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

on boosted cars, u MUST change the oil regularly @ 3000mile intervals.

i did it at 3000 miles even when i wasnt boosted.


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I also try to do it at 3000 miles, but usually slip up a bit, especially in the winter. I rarely exceed 5000 by much. Some of the severe beaters I have owned, all I would do is add oil. Some never changed.

My 77 Grand Prix, I have changed the oil twice since the engine rebuild after less than 100 miles. I am just severely anal with that car though. After dumping $5000 miles into an engine, in a car I will never sell, I feel better being neurotic about it.

Funny story. I knew this guy with like a 1980 Chevy Impala. He had bought the car with 90K miles on it and never changed the oil on it until it hit over 190K. Not a problem, but he decided to have it done jokingly after 100K miles he had put on it. Once it was done after all that time and miles, it started smoking badly and blew up within 2 days.

Quick note for those of you who may not know: Quaker State sucks, worst oil you can put in your car.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I change it according to my owners manual.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

the only engines that should go over the 3000miles are diesels, and I still change my diesels oil every 3000miles.

I've seen motors full of carbon in the intake valleys from not changing oil. also small amounts of fuel also slip past rings and dilute your oil.

I don't know about you guy's, but I have allot of dollars invested into my fleet, and oil changes are cheap insurance.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

for the daily drivers 03 Z-71 every 3-4 thousand same for the wife's IS350(mobil1)
2007 ZO6 3000-3500( mobil1)
1963 C2 SWC once a year
71 C3 doesn't have an engine in it at this point in time.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

and also change your ATF every 60,000 and change your coolant every 2 years.

Preventative Maintenance is very important


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

77gp454 said:


> Quick note for those of you who may not know: Quaker State sucks, worst oil you can put in your car.


 id like to second that and add kendall it sucks as well.....i prefer valvoline....not saying its the best but its what i prefer....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

After my parents got divorced my mom had no idea that she had to change her oil every 3000 miles, she went without an oil change for like a year and the car died lol.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lmao...i havent changed the oil in my truck in 20,000 miles...200k+ miles and still kicking like a mule...

other than that, all our other cars have 156-280k miles on them, none get oil changes at less than 10,000 miles...if you guys like to waste your money, that's your issue...BTW, all my cars are domestics as well...go figure.

actually, the funniest thing is, i have a 1999 dodge intrepid with a blown engine (2.7 piece of sh*t, worst engine chrysler ever made), and it blew up like literally DAYS after i changed the oil...it was due to sludge though, total miles were less than 90k. the engine was designed quite poorly and its a common problem with the 2.7.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I do mine every 3 months or no more than 3000 miles.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

what a waste...


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> what a waste...


it sounds like you have a fleet of junk, and not worth the oil they need.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

ok dude...call me when you can keep a suburban running to 280k miles, or a dodge caravan to 260...??? any takers? both are all original, largest problem was a clogged tranny filter in the caravan's auto (notorious for blowing up). i have a dodge ram 1997 with over 200k miles on it, V6 and tows a 4,000lb boat...i mean dude, they're not "status" symbols, but they do the job, and damn fine...


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> what a waste...


I guess if all my vehicles had 250K onthem like yours, I probably wouldn't give a sh*t either. buahhahahahaha


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dude, its not my problem if you like to waste your money...the only engine that's ever blown on me is that shitty chrysler one, and it doesnt matter if i was running lucas in that thing, it has really undersized oil returns and a poorly designed PCV system, as well as internal coolant leakage due to a defect in design which leads to sludge buildup. (heh, there was also a timing chain tentioner issue with this particular engine supposedly)...im honestly surprised it lasted as far as it did...in any event, i went about 80% throttle getting on the highway and all of the sudden i heard a bunch of clicking...knew it was bad when my car started bucking, towed it home after it died, took off the top end, the plenum, the heads, bent valves galore as well as marred piston's...lovely, i had bought the car 2 months before, done an oil change not even a week before the thing blew up, inspected the oil returns, all gunked up, the whole bottom end is caked with sludge...its lovely...the previous owner must've changed the oil once every 4,000 instead of 3k... DOH!!!


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> ok dude...call me when you can keep a suburban running to 280k miles, or a dodge caravan to 260...??? any takers? both are all original, largest problem was a clogged tranny filter in the caravan's auto (notorious for blowing up). i have a dodge ram 1997 with over 200k miles on it, V6 and tows a 4,000lb boat...i mean dude, they're not "status" symbols, but they do the job, and damn fine...


well I have an f-550 that is used for delivery's, hauling re-mans, plowing and general work use that has a bit over 500k on it. the trans has been built once but that was basically free.
I have my techs or builders change the oil once every 3-5 thousand miles (for all my work vehicles) other than that all of my business trucks are less than 5 years old with under 125,000 miles.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> dude, its not my problem if you like to waste your money...the only engine that's ever blown on me is that shitty chrysler one, and it doesnt matter if i was running lucas in that thing, it has really undersized oil returns and a poorly designed PCV system, as well as internal coolant leakage due to a defect in design which leads to sludge buildup. (heh, there was also a timing chain tentioner issue with this particular engine supposedly)...im honestly surprised it lasted as far as it did...in any event, i went about 80% throttle getting on the highway and all of the sudden i heard a bunch of clicking...knew it was bad when my car started bucking, towed it home after it died, took off the top end, the plenum, the heads, bent valves galore as well as marred piston's...lovely, i had bought the car 2 months before, done an oil change not even a week before the thing blew up, inspected the oil returns, all gunked up, the whole bottom end is caked with sludge...its lovely...the previous owner must've changed the oil once every 4,000 instead of 3k... DOH!!!


Give it a rest...Every mechanic knows that oil changes every 3000 miles is very good...And it is cheap...Go to wal mart for a oil change, and it is only $20.00..You should not be suggesting that no one changes their oil and the car will run fine....That is why you see late model cars in junk yards because no one wants to spend $20.00 and some wait time every 2 to 3 months..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

is it deisel? those will run forever. lol...you could put vaseline in the sump and it'd run forever. lol. my point is, how much more money would i have spent if i changed my oil 3-5 times more often? how much more oil would i have wasted? how many miles would my truck have on it today? the same...and i dont resell cars, i drive them until they're dead hunks of metal, and then i load them with scrap sh*t, and sell them to a junk yard to get crushed for pennies a pound. that's how i roll...(although my truck has a perfect cab and box...i could probably make some cake off those by parting them out...but we'll see).



Exodon_Tetra said:


> dude, its not my problem if you like to waste your money...the only engine that's ever blown on me is that shitty chrysler one, and it doesnt matter if i was running lucas in that thing, it has really undersized oil returns and a poorly designed PCV system, as well as internal coolant leakage due to a defect in design which leads to sludge buildup. (heh, there was also a timing chain tentioner issue with this particular engine supposedly)...im honestly surprised it lasted as far as it did...in any event, i went about 80% throttle getting on the highway and all of the sudden i heard a bunch of clicking...knew it was bad when my car started bucking, towed it home after it died, took off the top end, the plenum, the heads, bent valves galore as well as marred piston's...lovely, i had bought the car 2 months before, done an oil change not even a week before the thing blew up, inspected the oil returns, all gunked up, the whole bottom end is caked with sludge...its lovely...the previous owner must've changed the oil once every 4,000 instead of 3k... DOH!!!


Give it a rest...Every mechanic knows that oil changes every 3000 miles is very good...And it is cheap...Go to wal mart for a oil change, and it is only $20.00..You should not be suggesting that no one changes their oil and the car will run fine....That is why you see late model cars in junk yards because no one wants to spend $20.00 and some wait time every 2 to 3 months..
[/quote]

that's why you see late model cars in junk yards? i dont know how many junk yards you've been to, but the VAAAAAAST majority of late model cars in junk yards are WRECKS...as in, they've been totalled by a collision. most late model vehicles with "blown engines" or spun bearings, or bent valves, or whatever the case may be, will NOT be totaled by insurance, since the car is worth more than the repairs...if you can find a 05 and up vehicle in a junk yard in mint condition with a blown engine, jump on it, it's worth it. it DOESNT happen.


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

http://www.ezilon.com/articles/articles/20...-of-Oil-Changes
The Importance of Oil Changes
Having your oil changed on a regular basis is one of the most important things you can do to keep your car in proper running order. Literally speaking, there is no better way to keep your car in tip top performance and have it run for hundreds of thousands of miles than to keep your oil changed whenever it is recommended by the car manufacturer or the oil change shop. Oil changes cost under fifty dollars, even if you choose to have the top of the line oil added into your car, so there is really no reason why you could not afford such a simple and painless procedure. By getting your oil changed on a regular basis, you will not only improve the life of your cars engine, but you will also allow your car to maximize the horsepower it puts on the road; and you can make sure that all of your cylinders are firing and working as properly as when the car was new.

The benefits of oil changes are not so great as the drawbacks of not getting your oil changed, which are catastrophic. While you do increase the life of your engine and keep your horsepower maximized by getting your oil changed regularly, these are not as significant as the problems that can arise if you do not change your oil when it is recommended to do so. Firstly, not changing your oil often enough can cause significant damage to your engine, as the oil is necessary to keep all of the moving parts lubricated. By not having enough oil or by using oil that has outlived its usefulness (is filled with dirt or has low viscosity), you run the risk of allowing parts to not work as efficiently as they possibly could.

In the long run, such parts grinding together without lubrication in such a stressful environment as an internal combustion engine could eventually lead to such parts fusing together, jamming up or altogether failing. This is catastrophic to your engine, as the engine could simply stop working or actually explode if enough parts refuse to work.

When you go to get your oil changed, you really have one of two different options. You can either choose to spend less money and simply purchase whatever oil you want to put into your car from a store and add it in yourself; or you could have a professional do it. Because of all of the major restrictions on what you can and cannot do with oil nowadays, it makes much more sense to have a professional do the oil change, as they have special ways in which they are able to dispose of it. If you do the change yourself, you will have to save all of the oil which you remove from the car and take it to a place like your local fire station to have professionals dispose of it, instead of you simply taking it to the dump or pouring it down the drain. Since there are so many hassles involved in changing the oil yourself, you may want to simply have professionals do it, even though it is more expensive.


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

It does suck being stuck with old oil. We should all send it to r1dermon and let him top off his cars cause you know damn well he has no rings left on any of his pistons. His autos probably smoke more than I do!!! Sorry, r1dermon, I am just kidding man!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> http://www.ezilon.com/articles/articles/20...-of-Oil-Changes
> The Importance of Oil Changes
> *Having your oil changed on a regular basis* is one of the most important things you can do to keep your car in proper running order. Literally speaking, there is no better way to keep your car in tip top performance and have it run for hundreds of thousands of miles than to keep your oil changed whenever it is recommended by the car manufacturer or *the oil change shop*. Oil changes cost under fifty dollars, even if you choose to have the top of the line oil added into your car, so there is really no reason why you could not afford such a simple and painless procedure. By getting your oil changed on a regular basis, you will not only improve the life of your cars engine, but you will also allow your car to maximize the horsepower it puts on the road; and you can make sure that *all of your cylinders are firing* and working as properly as when the car was new.
> 
> ...


1. who defines what a "regular basis" is? a "regular basis" for me is 10-15,000 miles
2. that's it...always trust the salesman, he's trying to help you, not make as much money as he can
3. all my cylinders fire even when there's no oil in the car, this article was written by someone who doesnt know much.
4. change it when its recommended to do so??? why not when its NECESSARY...?
5. once again, who defines "often enough"? if a TV salesman told you that you need a new TV every 4 years, are you gonna go out and buy a new TV every 4 years? 
6. if your engine, or oil, is filled with "dirt" you have serious air cleaner issues that far exceed the importance of an oil change...you may want to put an air filter on if that's the case...








7. my personal favorite...it will cause an engine to actually EXPLODE!!! well, when you can find me an engine that has "exploded" due to oil, get back to me...(BTW, the engine can't be rigged with C4 or dynamite either...it has to be legit)
8. im not sure it makes more sense to have a "professional" do an oil change...many "professionals" dont allow the old oil to properly drain out before they add new oil...the more cars they turn over per day, the more money they make.
9. so many hassles...lets see, #1 turn car on and let run for 10 minutes, #2 turn car off and jack up or drive on ramps, #3 unbolt sump drain bolt and drain old oil into container #4 (technically optional, but good practice every change) using filter wrench or strong hand, unscrew oil filter and place in container #5 screw on new oil filter and sump bolt (after oil has completely drained), #6 add new oil to spec amount, #7 drive off ramps and have a nice day...7 steps...mad complicated...BTW autozone takes oil for free...DO IT!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

fishguy1313 said:


> It does suck being stuck with old oil. We should all send it to r1dermon and let him top off his cars cause you know damn well he has no rings left on any of his pistons. His autos probably smoke more than I do!!! Sorry, r1dermon, I am just kidding man!


dude, im game if its 3000 mile mobil 1 running in a late model car...send it to me baby!


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> It does suck being stuck with old oil. We should all send it to r1dermon and let him top off his cars cause you know damn well he has no rings left on any of his pistons. His autos probably smoke more than I do!!! Sorry, r1dermon, I am just kidding man!


dude, im game if its 3000 mile mobil 1 running in a late model car...send it to me baby!
[/quote]

i'll tell you its mobil1, but its really quaker state


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

lol, if its quaker state synthetic, or mobil 1 in a clean engine with 3000 miles on it, im sure i'll be able to put it in a glass bottle and shine a light through it...


----------



## Exodon_Tetra (May 10, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> lol, if its quaker state synthetic, or mobil 1 in a clean engine with 3000 miles on it, im sure i'll be able to put it in a glass bottle and shine a light through it...


http://www.aa1car.com/library/tech_survey_2006.htm

How often should you change your oil? A recent survey by Valvoline of 300 of the nation's top ASE certified Master Technicians found that most reject the notion that oil can go 5,000 miles or more before it needs to be changed.

Technicians view oil as the lifeblood of the car engine, with 84 percent saying not getting a regular oil change can cause the most problems for a vehicle, when compared to other maintenance issues.

Sixty percent of the ASE certified master techs said the oil should be changed at 3,000 miles ï¿½ the longtime, recommended standard.

Only 29 percent said between 3,000-5,000 miles is okay.

Less than two percent said oil change intervals of 5,000 to 10,000 miles are acceptable.

According to the same survey, Valvoline remains the number one brand choice of ASE Master Automobile Technicians for use in their own cars and trucks, and is the brand of motor oil most recommended by them to customers, friends and relatives.

"The message from the top mechanics in the country comes out loud and clear," said Valvoline Marketing Director Bryan Emrich. "Changing oil with quality motor oil, like Valvoline, at regular intervals is the best way to prevent damage to your car's engine and keep more money in your pocket."

Emrich said regular oil changes protect the engine and reduce sludge, which can impact engine performance and avoid costly repairs.

Alternative Fuels: Matter of When, Not If

Technicians are divided in their opinion about when alternative fuels will replace gasoline in most American automobiles, but they universally believe it will happen, according to the survey.

"Clearly alternative fuels are on the minds of expert mechanics, just as they are capturing public and major automaker's attention as gas prices continue to rise and stay at higher than traditional levels," said Emrich.

Asked when most cars will be fueled by alternative fuels, the ASE mechanics predicted the following:

* 14 percent within five years

* 26 percent in five to 10 years

* 31 percent in 10 to 15 years

* 28 percent in more than 15 years

Only 1 percent said it would never happen. "Mechanics are the front line of car care and good predictors of trends. If they are right, it is a matter of when, not if alternative fuels will be the norm, rather than the exception," Emrich said.

Delayed Car Maintenance

While car owners know, intellectually and intuitively, that regular maintenance is important to keeping their four-wheeled investment in safe condition and working order, the reality is more and more Americans are not listening to conventional and proven wisdom. The vast majority of mechanics (87 percent) said they believe American car owners are putting off routine maintenance, mostly for cost reasons. Ironically, they overwhelming said (97 percent) that delayed care will cost an owner much more in the long run, as problems left unattended can multiply and lead to other issues.

Quality Issues in the U.S. Auto Industry

While 65 percent of the technicians surveyed believe the American autombiles are better than ever, 79 percent also said there is still a need to improve vehicle quality. Fifty percent believe there is consumer prejudice against U.S. automakers and 48 percent believe the demise of the American auto industry is "more media hype than reality."

About the Survey Respondents

The 300-plus ASE Certified Master Automobile Technicians surveyed were certified for 14 years on average; more than one in four of those surveyed had been certified for more than 20 years. Participants in the survey are ASE Certified Master Automobile Technicians, currently employed as an automotive technician on a full-time or part-time basis. For more information about technician certification, visit ASE .


----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)

r1dermon said:


> lol, if its quaker state synthetic, or mobil 1 in a clean engine with 3000 miles on it, im sure i'll be able to put it in a glass bottle and shine a light through it...


You could probably shine a light through it with 10000 mile oil. It would probably be as viscous as water! LOL


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

I change mine about every 2000 miles.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Exodon_Tetra said:


> lol, if its quaker state synthetic, or mobil 1 in a clean engine with 3000 miles on it, im sure i'll be able to put it in a glass bottle and shine a light through it...


http://www.aa1car.com/library/tech_survey_2006.htm

How often should you change your oil? A recent survey by Valvoline of 300 of the nation's top ASE certified Master Technicians found that most reject the notion that oil can go 5,000 miles or more before it needs to be changed.

Technicians view oil as the lifeblood of the car engine, with 84 percent saying not getting a regular oil change can cause the most problems for a vehicle, when compared to other maintenance issues.

Sixty percent of the ASE certified master techs said the oil should be changed at 3,000 miles ï¿½ the longtime, recommended standard.

Only 29 percent said between 3,000-5,000 miles is okay.

Less than two percent said oil change intervals of 5,000 to 10,000 miles are acceptable.

According to the same survey, Valvoline remains the number one brand choice of ASE Master Automobile Technicians for use in their own cars and trucks, and is the brand of motor oil most recommended by them to customers, friends and relatives.

"The message from the top mechanics in the country comes out loud and clear," said Valvoline Marketing Director Bryan Emrich. "Changing oil with quality motor oil, like Valvoline, at regular intervals is the best way to prevent damage to your car's engine and keep more money in your pocket."

Emrich said regular oil changes protect the engine and reduce sludge, which can impact engine performance and avoid costly repairs.

Alternative Fuels: Matter of When, Not If

Technicians are divided in their opinion about when alternative fuels will replace gasoline in most American automobiles, but they universally believe it will happen, according to the survey.

"Clearly alternative fuels are on the minds of expert mechanics, just as they are capturing public and major automaker's attention as gas prices continue to rise and stay at higher than traditional levels," said Emrich.

Asked when most cars will be fueled by alternative fuels, the ASE mechanics predicted the following:

* 14 percent within five years

* 26 percent in five to 10 years

* 31 percent in 10 to 15 years

* 28 percent in more than 15 years

Only 1 percent said it would never happen. "Mechanics are the front line of car care and good predictors of trends. If they are right, it is a matter of when, not if alternative fuels will be the norm, rather than the exception," Emrich said.

Delayed Car Maintenance

While car owners know, intellectually and intuitively, that regular maintenance is important to keeping their four-wheeled investment in safe condition and working order, the reality is more and more Americans are not listening to conventional and proven wisdom. The vast majority of mechanics (87 percent) said they believe American car owners are putting off routine maintenance, mostly for cost reasons. Ironically, they overwhelming said (97 percent) that delayed care will cost an owner much more in the long run, as problems left unattended can multiply and lead to other issues.

Quality Issues in the U.S. Auto Industry

While 65 percent of the technicians surveyed believe the American autombiles are better than ever, 79 percent also said there is still a need to improve vehicle quality. Fifty percent believe there is consumer prejudice against U.S. automakers and 48 percent believe the demise of the American auto industry is "more media hype than reality."

About the Survey Respondents

The 300-plus ASE Certified Master Automobile Technicians surveyed were certified for 14 years on average; more than one in four of those surveyed had been certified for more than 20 years. Participants in the survey are ASE Certified Master Automobile Technicians, currently employed as an automotive technician on a full-time or part-time basis. For more information about technician certification, visit ASE .
[/quote]

ok, number 1, i never have, and now, certainly never will, but valvoline oil due to this irresponsible advertising. not only that, who are the industry experts they asked? mechanics make their bread and butter on routine maintinence. its a constant flow of dollars, they'd tell you to change it every thousand miles if you were stupid enough to believe it...the mileage on my vehicles speak for itself, and i've spent a lot less in "preventative" maintinence. im not saying i dont maintain my cars, i maintain them well...they all run strong, im saying i dont buy into unneccessary maintinence. it's like painting a car every year, its just not necessary...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

used oil s the main way I heat my shops(waste oil burners) in the fall and winter.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i use kerosene...obviously a bit more expensive than used motor oil, but does a BANG up job of keeping my knuckles warm. lol.


----------



## Canso (Jun 19, 2005)

I've got a '01 F450 with a V-10 and has over 500,000 miles on it. 1 trans and original motor.

the oil changes never go over 3000miles.

there is no way you could tell me, that if you had this vehicle it would last as long with your service schedule.


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

I have a 1995 BMW 325i and the owners manual says that if the car is driven less then 10,000kms (about 6200 miles) per year, then only one oil change per year is required. I dont go by that however, i change it about every 5000-6000kms


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I change my oil from around 2,400 - 3,4000 miles, but usually I try to change around 3,000.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I change mine once a year.

Of course, I only put about 2000 miles a year on the car, as I find the car to be of little use.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

blah blah blah 3000 5000 10000 it dosent matter just change the sh*t when its dirty...when its black.... im not saying put 20000 miles on a oil change but just change it when its dirty....


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

yeah I'm pretty bad with the car I take to work..lol..about every 5,000..lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i change mine every 3000 regardless. im OCD with oil changes and basic maint. ive seen brand new cars turn to crap because of neglected stuff that costs a few bucks at a time but ends up costing you a new engine/car early and old cars that run like new because the owner kept the fluids changed, tires in good shape and actually fixed the check engine lights instead of ignoring it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

for 2013, the average recommended oil change interval is 7500 miles. that's from the OEM's. honda civic, and even chevrolet have stated that it's possible to go 10k miles between oil changes. dont waste your money and harm the environment...follow the advise of your owners manual, almost guaranteed, it will recommend something longer than a 3000mi OCI.

nice necro ocellatus...troll much?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

threads still relevant r1. its been awhile since we had a current car talk one. why not just ressurect an oldie but goodie?

my oil changes are recommended every 3750 miles. and i drive an 06
i cant imagine going 10k between oil changes still. dont care how well manufactured the engine is.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nissan is still recommending a 3000 mile interval...for someone under warranty, go with the manufacturers recommendations, ideally, just get it done at the dealership so there's no question...but companies like mobil 1 are offering warranties as well with their 15k mile oils...some oils claim up to 30,000 miles of use, such as redline. you'd probably want to change your filter a few times in that interval though. lol. i'd be mighty interested in an oil analysis after a 30k interval with redline, or mobil 1 even.


----------



## Yeges (May 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder about the oil. I've been saying we need to get ours done for a couple of weeks now, but other things keep popping up. I know, it is totally bad for you not to get it changed...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I do my 2001 Hyundai Elantra (which has 213,000 miles on it) every 4,000!...







...I had a rebuilt engine which cost me $1,300 total including parts and labor put in it at 134K!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ not a bad price for the engine rebuild








im sportin a 2006 escape. simple suv...great engine. the 3.0 liter with good maint. will easily last 200K+ miles


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..exactly right, Mike!...I've put on at least another 80,000 miles on that rebuilt engine!...not a bad investment if you ask me!..


----------



## ACrowe25 (Sep 23, 2011)

I think I'll stick with every 3-5k whenever it's a nice day. Haven't done one on my f150 yet, just hit 2k yesterday.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

maddyfish said:


> I change mine once a year.
> 
> Of course, I only put about 2000 miles a year on the car, as I find the car to be of little use.


wow i missed this post. what kinda car are you driving 2K miles a year??
/doesnt hold breath for a response since maddyfish is MIA


----------

